# failed IUD



## sknapp56 (Feb 15, 2013)

My provider inserted and IUD in a patient once inserted the IUD was spontaneously expelled. Is there a modifier that can be used to indicate that it was a failed proceedure? I can find discontinued proceedure but that does not fit.


----------



## kvangoor (Feb 18, 2013)

I would not use a modifier unless the procedure was repeated. If your MD got the IUD inplace then that seems enough to bill without a modifier. If the patient comes back in to have the IUD placed again then I would use the 76 modifier on the second procedure.


----------

